# "ώς", πρόθεση (με τόνο;!)



## rogne (Sep 6, 2012)

Τον τελευταίο καιρό βρίσκω συχνά-πυκνά (και πάντα σε κείμενα γραμμένα ή διορθωμένα από φιλόλογους) το "ως" γραμμένο "ώς", με τόνο. Επειδή, όσο να 'ναι, το μυαλό του ανθρώπου πάντα στο χειρότερο πάει, ρώτησα και επιβεβαίωσα τους φόβους μου: το γράφουν, λέει, "ώς" για να φαίνεται ότι είναι πρόθεση και όχι μόριο ("σαν"). 

Δεν βλέπω να έχει συζητηθεί ξανά εδώ, δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν έχει συζητηθεί αλλού (όλο και κάπου, φαντάζομαι, αν και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα μ' ένα πρώτο γκουγκλάρισμα). Ξέρει ή υποψιάζεται κανείς από πού μπορεί να μας προέκυψε αυτή η "τονική" διάκριση; Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται φιλολογίστικη κουκουρουκιά ή είναι πιθανό να τη συνιστά καμιά αυθεντία των ημερών; 

Στα γρήγορα, πάντως, βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν δύο πιθανές "αρχαίες αυθεντίες": μια εντός αγκύλης παρένθεση με ερωτηματικό στο ΛΚΝ: _[ελνστ. ὡς *(και ὥς; )* "ενόσω, μέχρι· εκεί που", αρχ. σημ.: "αμέσως μόλις" με επίδρ. της σημ. του αρχ. ἕως]_, και το καταφανώς άσχετο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς, _ὧς and ὥς (with accent), so, thus_ στο LSJ (εικάζω ότι το _ὦς, τό, gen. ὠτός, Dor. for οὖς_ είναι οριστικά εκτός συζήτησης): 

A. ADVERB of Manner: Aa. ὥς, Demonstr., = οὕτως, so, thus, freq. in Hom., Il.1.33, al.; ὢς εἶπ’ Sapph.Supp.20a.11 (Epic style); in Ion. Prose, Hdt.3.13, al.; rare in Att., and almost confined to certain phrases, v. infr. 2, 3; ὥς simply = οὕτως, A.Ag.930, Th.3.37, Pl.Prt.338a; ἀλλ’ ὣς γενέσθω E.Hec.888, al. 2. καὶ ὧς even so, nevertheless, Il.1.116, al.; οὐδ’ ὧς not even so, 7.263, Od.1.6, al., Hdt.6.76; οὐδέ κεν ὧς Il.9.386: the phrases καὶ ὧς, οὐδ’ ὧς, μηδ’ ὧς, are used in Trag. and Att., S.Ant.1042, Th.1.74, 7.74; also later, PCair.Zen.19.10 (iii B. C., unaccented), UPZ146.40 (ii B. C.), GDI 1832.11 (Delph., ii B. C.), IG22.850.17 (iii B. C.); κἂν ὧς, εἴπερ μέλει σοι, ἀπόστειλόν μοί τινα POxy.120.11 (iv A. D.); δουλεύων καθὼς καὶ ὧς GDI2160 (Delph., ii B. C.); Thess. καὶ οὗς IG9(2).234.1 (iii B. C.); for this phrase the accentuation ὧς is prescribed by Hdn.Gr.2.932, al., cf. A.D.Synt.307.16, and is found in good Mss. of Homer; for the remaining uses under this head (Aa. 1, 3, 4) the accentuation ὥς is prescribed by the same grammarians.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 6, 2012)

Κατά τη γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη δεν τονίζεται.

Το ώς τονίζεται, όταν επέχει θέση πρόθεσης,
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=2889.0#ixzz1moAwhqFC
σύμφωνα με το ορθολογικότερο τονικό σύστημα που προτείνει ο Θεοδόσιος Τάσιος
http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=161467.0

Υ.Γ.1
Νίκελ είχε πει: μερικοί επιμένουν να τονίζουν το «ώς» (=έως) 
όταν τα 'χουν καλά με τον επιμελητή (ή είναι οι ίδιοι επιμελητές)
Υ.Γ.2
Για πολυτονιστές επίσης, ὁ σύνδεσμος ὣς (= ἕως, μέχρι) τονίζεται.
http://www.polytoniko.org/mathi2.php?newlang=el&font=Palatino+Linotype&right=no


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Στο πρώτο διάστημα της εφαρμογής του μονοτονικού, όπως έγινε η διάκριση ανάμεσα σε άρθρο _η_ και διαζευκτικό _ή_ με τόνο, έγινε και αυτή η διάκριση, ανάμεσα σε άτονο _ως_ (=σαν) και τονισμένο _ώς_ (=έως, μέχρι). Καταργήθηκε αρκετά γρήγορα, ίσως επειδή έγινε αντιληπτό ότι έφταναν τα συμφραζόμενα για να φανεί η διαφορά. Έβαζα κι εγώ κάποτε τον τόνο και τον κατάργησα. Ωστόσο, υπάρχουν κάποιοι που εξακολουθούν να γράφουν _ώς_ για το έως — και δεν είναι ενοχλητικό. (Θα ψάξω να βρω λεπτομέρειες.)

ΥΓ. Το _Εγκόλπιο_ του Μαρωνίτη εφάρμοζε εκείνη την αρχική πρόταση. Δεν πρόλαβε να ενημερωθεί για την κατάργησή της.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Ένας που σίγουρα ξέρω ότι εφαρμόζει το τονισμένο _ώς_ είναι ο Γιάννης Χάρης.

Ιδού:
http://www.google.com/search?q=""ώς"+ένα"+OR+""ώς"+το"+site:yannisharis.blogspot.com


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Προσωπικά την βρίσκω τελείως άχρηστη την διάκριση γιατί συντακτικά λειτουργούν διαφορετικά. Το διαζευκτικό "ή" σαφέστατα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδευτεί με το άρθρο, όπως π.χ. στο "θα γίνει δασκάλα η/ή αρχαιολόγος" (πολύ πρόχειρο παράδειγμα). Αν μου βρει κανείς περίπτωση σύγχυσης των δύο "ως", χωρίς νοηματικές ακρότητες, θα αρχίσω να γράφω το Hellegennes με ένα "n".


----------



## rogne (Sep 6, 2012)

Μάλιστα, άρα όχι "κουκουρουκιά", αλλά ένα κεφάλαιο από την ιστορία του μονοτονικού. Σπεύδω να πάρω πίσω τον χαρακτηρισμό, αλλά ας προσθέσω ότι μου φαίνεται (σχεδόν) αδύνατο να υπάρξει εντος συγκειμένου σύγχυση της πρόθεσης με το μόριο, οπότε μου φαίνεται περιττός και ο τόνος.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Το τονισμένο _ώς = έως_ (πρόθεση) το έχει προμοτάρει και υποστηρίξει (και συνεχίζει να το εγκρίνει ως τον μοναδικά ορθό τρόπο γραφής) ο Μπαμπινιώτης· βλ. π.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012 (όπου και πλαίσιο με σχετικό σχόλιο).


----------



## rogne (Sep 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το τονισμένο _ώς = έως_ (πρόθεση) το έχει προμοτάρει και υποστηρίξει (και συνεχίζει να το εγκρίνει ως τον μοναδικά ορθό τρόπο γραφής) ο Μπαμπινιώτης· βλ. π.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012 (όπου και πλαίσιο με σχετικό σχόλιο).



"Επειδή, όσο να 'ναι, το μυαλό του ανθρώπου πάντα στο χειρότερο πάει", καμιά φορά οι φόβοι επιβεβαιώνονται και χωρίς να ρωτήσεις...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το τονισμένο _ώς = έως_ (πρόθεση) το έχει προμοτάρει και υποστηρίξει (και συνεχίζει να το εγκρίνει ως τον μοναδικά ορθό τρόπο γραφής) ο Μπαμπινιώτης· βλ. π.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012 (όπου και πλαίσιο με σχετικό σχόλιο).



Τι έκπληξη! Μην είναι ο ίδιος άνθρωπος που έχει λυσσάξει με την διαφορά του _ως_ και του _σαν_;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το τονισμένο _ώς = έως_ (πρόθεση) το έχει προμοτάρει και υποστηρίξει (και συνεχίζει να το εγκρίνει ως τον μοναδικά ορθό τρόπο γραφής) ο Μπαμπινιώτης· βλ. π.χ. ΛΝΕΓ 2012 (όπου και πλαίσιο με σχετικό σχόλιο).


Λοιπόν, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια αυτό δεν το είχα προσέξει. Να δεις που μπορεί να μην το είχε προσέξει και ο Χάρης (και τώρα να το κόψει...).


----------



## sarant (Sep 6, 2012)

Πολλοί παλιοί γραφιάδες τόνιζαν κάποτε το "ώς" όταν σημαίνει "έως", ή και το τονίζουν ακόμα -κι εγώ καμιά φορά. Νομίζω ότι δεν βλάφτει, και ίσως να ωφελεί.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

Όχι ότι έχει σημασία η πρακτική που ακολουθώ εγώ, αλλά έτσι, για την κουβέντα:

Όταν θέλω να γράψω «έως» και να τονιστεί (με έμφαση), γράφω «έως».
Όταν το γράψω «ως» δεν το τονίζω (πώς το προφέρω είναι άλλο θέμα). Κι αν σημαίνει «σαν», γράφω «σαν», γιατί με τα «ως» που βλέπω να σπέρνουν πια παντού στη θέση του «σαν» ή ακόμα κι εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα, βγάζω σπυράκια (κι άντε να πας σε δερματολόγο τη σήμερον). 
Το καημένο το «σαν», έτσι που το πάνε, σύντομα το βλέπω να μην έχει στον ήλιο μοίρα (no place in the sun for «σαν»)· 
τους ωσανομανείς τους έχω ικανούς μέχρι και το «ωσάν» ν' αναστήσουν στη θέση του.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

sarant said:


> Νομίζω ότι δεν βλάφτει, και ίσως να ωφελεί.


Κλασικές συνάψεις όπως η «ως εδώ» εκφέρονται /oseδó/ οπότε προσωπικά δεν βλέπω την ωφελιμότητα. Από την άλλη, το επίρρημα σε δικές του κλασικές συνάψεις όπως οι «ως προς» & «ως συνήθως» συχνά εκφέρεται με διακριτό επιτονισμό. Οπότε...


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2012)

Μμμ ... «χωρίς νοηματικές ακρότητες». Ναι ... Γιά να δω τι έχουμε στην αποθήκη...

Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να παράγουμε γύψο και στη συνέχεια φθηνές γυψοσανίδες, κάτι που εφαρμόζεται σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, με μεγάλη ζήτηση σήμερα, από αρχιτέκτονες ως απλούς κατασκευαστές.​

Για κάτι τέτοια που συνάντησα κατά καιρούς αποφάσισα κι εγώ να βάζω τόνο, αλλά χωρίς εμμανή ζήλο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Earion, ακριβώς για κάτι τέτοια υπάρχει η εναλλακτική τού «έως» που προανέφερε κι ο daeman.


----------



## Earion (Sep 6, 2012)

Και "έως" και "μέχρι" και ό,τι άλλο· αν όμως θέλει κανείς να κρατήσει το "ως";


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
Από πού κι ως πού να το κρατήσει; Από δω ως εκειδά ή από δω ως εκεί πέρα; 
Αν μιλάμε για πολύ δρόμο, θα πρότεινα χωρίς τόνο που είναι πιο αλαφρύ. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μμμ ... «χωρίς νοηματικές ακρότητες». Ναι ... Γιά να δω τι έχουμε στην αποθήκη...
> 
> Έτσι θα μπορούσαμε να παράγουμε γύψο και στη συνέχεια φθηνές γυψοσανίδες, κάτι που εφαρμόζεται σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, με μεγάλη ζήτηση σήμερα, από αρχιτέκτονες ως απλούς κατασκευαστές.​
> 
> Για κάτι τέτοια που συνάντησα κατά καιρούς αποφάσισα κι εγώ να βάζω τόνο, αλλά χωρίς εμμανή ζήλο.



Θέλεις να πεις ότι γίνεται να αντικαταστήσουμε αυτό το "ως" με το "σαν" και να βγάζει νόημα;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 6, 2012)

Εγώ έβαζα αρχικά τόνο, με βάση ένα πολύ μελετημένο γλωσσολογικό σκεπτικό: δεν είχα πάρει είδηση ότι άλλαξε ο κανόνας.  Μετά, βλέποντας τριγύρω πολλά άτονα ως (= έως) μπερδευόμουν και στο τέλος κατέληξα να γράφω έως.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Θέλεις να πεις ότι γίνεται να αντικαταστήσουμε αυτό το "ως" με το "σαν" και να βγάζει νόημα;


Τώρα (α) αυτό είναι τρολιά ή (β) πραγματικά δεν κατάλαβες το επιχείρημα;

Αν το (β):
Ο άνθρωπος λέει ότι θέλει να γράψει την πρότασή του με το «ως», το οποίο σημαίνει «έως, μέχρι», αλλά θέλει να γράψει «ως», δεν θέλει να γράψει «έως, μέχρι». Επειδή είναι πιθανό κάποιοι να πιστέψουν ότι αυτό το «ως» έχει τη σημασία του «σαν, με την ιδιότητα (των απλών κατασκευαστών)» , ο Earion προτιμά να βάζει τόνο πάνω στο «ώς» με την ελπίδα ότι θα γίνει αμέσως σαφής η σημασία του. 

Επειδή όμως, όπως φαίνεται και από το μήνυμα του pidyo, όλοι ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει με αυτές τις διακρίσεις ή πόσο σταθερά είναι συστήματα που εφαρμόζουν δέκα κι αυτοί στις μονές ημέρες, το καλύτερο είναι να είμαστε σαφείς με τους τρόπους που καταλαβαίνουν τα δέκα εκατομμύρια.

Αν το (α):
Shame on you!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Όχι καλέ, τι τρολιά; Απλά η απορία μου είναι πώς είναι δυνατόν να βγαίνει νόημα αν το "ως" εδώ δεν είναι "μέχρι και". Για να υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης θα πρέπει το "αρχιτέκτονες ως απλούς κατασκευαστές" να μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί με το "αρχιτέκτονες σαν απλούς κατασκευαστές", που δεν βγάζει όμως νόημα. Η ερώτησή μου είναι "εσάς σάς φαίνεται να βγάζει νόημα";


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Ναι: _...γυψοσανίδες, κάτι που εφαρμόζεται σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, με μεγάλη ζήτηση σήμερα από αρχιτέκτονες σαν απλούς κατασκευαστές_ = _γυψοσανίδες, κάτι που εφαρμόζεται σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης· τις ζητούν αρχιτέκτονες [που σκέφτονται] σαν απλοί κατασκευαστές._


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Αυτό δηλαδή δεν είναι νοηματική ακρότητα; Δεν μπαίνω στα semantics για το τι είναι "απλός κατασκευαστής" και τι "αρχιτέκτονας" και πόσο κολλάει το ένα με το άλλο αλλά εδώ υπάρχει ένα νοηματικό άλμα που χρειάζεται αποκρυπτογράφηση. Η δεύτερη σύνταξη* είναι σαφέστατα λιγότερο ακραία.


* το "τις ζητούν αρχιτέκτονες σαν απλοί κατασκευαστές".


----------



## drazen (Sep 7, 2012)

Κι εγώ ο άμοιρος που νόμιζα ότι ένα γενικευτικό σύστημα κωδικοποίησης, όπως η γραφή, σχεδιάζεται και υλοποιείται με το βλέμμα καί προς το μέλλον, προσπαθώντας, μέσω της ευρύτητάς του, να προβλέψει και να προσφέρει λύσεις σε αναπάντεχα προβλήματα...
Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Συμφωνώ ότι σήμερα μάλλον δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ασάφειας μεταξύ μορίου και πρόθεσης. Αν, όμως, αύριο η εξέλιξη της γλώσσας χρησιμοποιήσει τύπους όπως «πάμε ως Όσιρις», με πλήρως νομιμοποιημένη την προϊούσα σήμερα απάλειψη του άρθρου (βλ. «πάμε σπίτι;», «πάμε πλατεία;», ), πώς θα διακριθούν τα διαφορετικά σημαινόμενα, δίχως να την πέσουμε στα νέα παιδιά γι ατην άγνοιά τους;
*
-Πάμε ως Όσιρις;* ρώτησε ο Γιακουμής. Εδώ βρισκόμαστε στην γραμμή του «πάμε σαν άλλοτε», δηλαδή, «πάμε όπως ο Όσιρις;» (προτροπή μίμησης πράξεως σπουδαίας και τελείας κάποιου μελλοντικού σταρ ή πασίγνωστης στο μέλλον σεξουαλικής στάσης που θα έχει πρωτοδιδάξει ο προαναφερθείς σταρ), και
*
-Πάμε ώς «Όσιρις»;* ρώτησε η Βενθεσικύμη, που πάει να πει, «πάμε μέχρι τον «Όσιρι»;» (με απαλειφή του άρθρου και ταυτόχρονη άγνοια του τύπου της γενικής, όπου δε «Όσιρις», μελλοντικό μπαράκι).

Αν κάτι θέλω να πω, στα σοβαρά τώρα και δίχως διάθεση να επιτεθώ σε κανέναν, είναι ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να επιλέγεται μία λύση (π.χ. για τους τόνους, τα νι, την ημιφώνηση του (γ)ιώτα, τις εκθλίψεις/ απαλειφές κ.λπ. δύστροπες λεπτομέρειες του ισχύοντος συστήματος) στην βάση της ανάδυσης μιας σύγχρονης συμπτωματικής ασάφειας ή μιας περιστασιακής αηχίας ούτε στη βάση των αναγκών των ποιητών και άλλων καλλιτεχνών, αλλά στην βάση μιας γενίκευσης που θα καταγράφει τις ισχύουσες, αλλά και τις εν δυνάμει, φωνητικές συναρθρώσεις και θα απαιτεί λιγότερη συζήτηση και μικρότερη επέμβαση των «ειδικών».
Ως εκ τούτου, θα προκρίνω και θα εφαρμόζω τον τονισμό του «ώς», όταν είναι πρόθεση, ώς να κλείσω τα ματάκια μου, δίχως να με νοιάζει τι χαρτί πέφτει κάθε φορά στο τραπέζι του ακαδημαϊκού πόκερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Νομίζω το ερώτημά σου παίρνει απάντηση από την ύπαρξη λογοπαιγνίων. Τα λογοπαίγνια εκμεταλλεύονται αυτήν ακριβώς την αδυναμία της γλώσσας να καλύψει κάθε νοηματική ασάφεια· υπάρχουν ακριβώς γιατί η γλώσσα δεν μπορεί να διαλύσει κάθε πιθανή ασάφεια· ωστόσο οι ομιλητές μπορούν, συντάσοντας τις φράσεις τους με κατάλληλο τρόπο. Αν υπάρχει περίπτωση σύγχυσης, ο ομιλητής θα διαλέξει έναν άλλον τρόπο για να εκφραστεί, αλλιώς θα έχουμε απλά μια περίπτωση αστείου ή αλλοπρόσαλλου λόγου και ίσως ένα άρθρο από τον Σαραντάκο.

Σήμερα λέμε "είσαι σπίτι;" και κανείς δεν νομίζει ότι πρόκειται περί υπαρξιακού ερωτήματος.


----------



## rogne (Sep 7, 2012)

Μιας και γύρισε το θέμα στις προσωπικές προτιμήσεις/εμπειρίες και αναφέρθηκε μια ενδεχόμενη μελλοντική εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, εγώ δεν ξέρω κανένα άτομο σχετικά νεαρής ηλικίας, που να μην είναι επαγγελματίας της γλώσσας ή/και οπαδός του Μπαμπινιώτη, και να έχει υπόψη του ότι το "ώς" δηλώνει πρόθεση ενώ το "ως" μόριο. Ακόμα δηλαδή και να _γράφουμε _την πρόθεση "ώς" από εδώ και πέρα, κανείς δεν θα καταλαβαίνει ότι εννοούμε ντε και καλά την πρόθεση, εκτός αν θεσπιστεί ξανά ο κανόνας. Έτσι επιστρέφουμε ξανά στους "ειδικούς", που, αν μιλάμε για τη (ανα)θέσπιση του συγκεκριμένου κανόνα (και πολλών άλλων φυσικά), είναι ένας.


----------



## Themis (Sep 7, 2012)

Μετά τα ή/η, πού/που και πώς/πως, το ώς/ως είναι, νομίζω, το σημαντικότερο ζευγάρι που έμεινε έξω από την τονική διάκριση όταν καθιερώθηκε το μονοτονικό. Αρκετοί είχαν τότε εκφράσει αντιρρήσεις. Δεν πρέπει οι νεότεροι να ξεχνούν ότι η διατήρηση της διάκρισης σήμαινε ότι ουσιαστικά θα εξακολουθούσες να γράφεις όπως έγραφες πάντα ( για πνεύματα, περισπωμένες και υπογεγραμμένες θα λέμε τώρα; ), ενώ η κατάργησή της σήμαινε ότι έπρεπε να μάθεις να γράφεις αλλιώς. Η ποσιμπιλιστική λογική τονισμού του τύπου "αν μπορεί να προκαλέσεις σύγχυση βάζουμε τόνο, αλλιώς δεν βάζουμε" με βρήκε εξαρχής ριζικά αντίθετο και τη θεωρώ τραγική από πρακτική άποψη. Προσωπικά, ποτέ δεν έπαψα να τονίζω αυτό το "ώς", αλλά χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ συχνότερα το "έως".


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Όταν πληροφορήθηκα, με τους έμμεσους τρόπους που γίνονται αυτές οι ενημερώσεις, ότι με κάποια εγκύκλιο καταργήθηκε ο τόνος της πρόθεσης _ώς_, πήρα μια στεναχώρια άλλο πράμα. Μα τα ήξερα τόσο όμορφα κι ωραία και τα ξεχώριζα, γιατί να χάσω αυτό το πλεονέκτημα; Γρήγορα αντιλήφθηκα ότι δεν υπήρχε φόβος να γίνει παρεξήγηση και, δόξα τω ΠΙ, δεν έχω ξανανιώσει τη στεναχώρια όλες αυτές τις δεκαετίες. Με έκπληξη είδα τον Γιάννη Χάρη να το κρατάει. Μα, αν αξίζει να προσπαθήσουμε για κάτι από αυτά τα ζευγάρια, αυτό είναι το προτρεπτικό _γιά_: Γιά να δούμε! Έχει όλα τα επιχειρήματα με το μέρος του. Πραγματικά μπορεί να σε αναγκάσει (και δημόσια ακόμα) να ξαναδιαβάσεις πρόταση αν δεν το πιάσεις σωστά από την αρχή, αφού δεν αλλάζει μόνο το νόημα, αλλάζει και τον επιτονισμό.

Πάντως, στο βαθμό που συγκροτούμε προσωπικούς, ιδιοσυγκρασιακούς μπούσουλες, πρέπει, πρώτα και κύρια, να είμαστε συνεπείς σε επίπεδο έργου τουλάχιστον. Ξεκίνησα μια επιμέλεια προχτές και είδα στο ξεκίνημα ότι το αρσενικό _τον_ ήταν σύμφωνα με τη νέα γραμματική (π.χ. _τον μαρασμό_). Μέχρι τη μέση σχεδόν. Από ένα σημείο και πέρα άρχισε να παίζει το σενάριο. Οπότε έπρεπε να αποφασίσω αν θα τα αλλάξω όλα προς τη μία ή την άλλη κατεύθυνση. Αναγκάζεσαι πια να παίρνεις αποφάσεις όχι σύμφωνα με κάποια λογική ή κάποια γραμματική ή τη γλωσσική ιδεολογία κάποιου, τη δική σου ή του άλλου, αλλά σύμφωνα με το σκορ: ποια είναι πιο γρήγορο να αλλάξεις.


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2012)

Όλα σχεδόν τα παραδείγματα σύγχυσης μπορούν, με λίγη προσπάθεια και καλή θέληση, να αποσαφηνιστούν από τα συμφραζόμενα. Υποτίθεται ότι ο λόγος που βάζουμε τον τόνο είναι να γλυτώσει ο αναγνώστης μας τη στιγμιαία σύγχυση, του κλάσματος του δευτερολέπτου. Αλλιώς, και το "πού" με το "που", αν το καλοσκεφτείς, δεν υπάρχει θανατηφόρα σοβαρός λόγος να τα ξεχωρίζεις, σχεδόν πάντοτε από τα συμφραζόμενα βγαίνει αυτό που θέλουμε να πούμε. Την εποχή του Σουρή και του Καβάφη (που δεν είναι ίδια), επί πολλές πολλές δεκαετίες, τα έγραφαν ίδια, με περισπωμένη και τα δύο. Και τώρα στα αφρόντιστα κείμενα του Διαδικτύου πάλι ολόιδια τα γράφουν, χωρίς τόνο. Αλλά χρειαζόταν/χρειάζεται η λίγη επιπλέον προσπάθεια, που την γλυτώνουμε αν κρατάμε τη διάκριση.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Οι αρχαίοι τελικά του 'βαζαν τόνο ή όχι; http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0057%3Aalphabetic+letter%3D*w%3Aentry+group%3D8%3Aentry%3Dw%28s


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι αρχαίοι τελικά του 'βαζαν τόνο ή όχι; http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0057%3Aalphabetic+letter%3D*w%3Aentry+group%3D8%3Aentry%3Dw%28s



Οι αρχαίοι δεν έβαζαν κανένα τόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις — στους ελληνιστικούς χρόνους, εννοούσα.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Οι αρχαίοι τελικά του 'βαζαν τόνο ή όχι; http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus%3Atext%3A1999.04.0057%3Aalphabetic+letter%3D*w%3Aentry+group%3D8%3Aentry%3Dw%28s



Αυτό το λήμμα του LSJ, και ιδίως το κομμάτι που παρατίθεται και στην πρώτη ανάρτηση του λήμματος, είναι ένα εξαιρετικό παράδειγμα για την πολυπλοκότητα της απάντησης στο ερώτημα «τι τόνο έβαζαν οι αρχαίοι;» (για το οποίο νομίζω πως έχω ξαναμιλήσει). Ως χωρίς τόνο στις περισσότερες χρήσεις, με οξεία όταν είναι τροπικό επίρρημα, με περισπωμένη στην αντιθετική χρήση του επιρρήματος μαζί με τον συμπλεκτικό σύνδεσμο, επειδή λέει έτσι το θέλει ο Ηρωδιανός, ο οποίος στις άλλες χρήσεις συνιστά οξεία. Τρέχα γύρευε. 

Καλό είναι να μην ξεχνάμε ότι τους κανόνες τονισμούς τους κατασκεύασαν (και δεν τους αποτύπωσαν) οι αρχαίοι γραμματικοί, πως την εποχή που τους σκάρωναν, ελάχιστα χειρόγραφα χρησιμοποιούσαν τόνους, και πως μέχρι την ύστερη αυτοκρατορική περίοδο τους χρησιμοποιούσαν με τελείως διαφορετικό τρόπο από αυτόν που επέτασσε το σύστημα των κανόνων. Συχνά, ξέρουμε το «σωστό» μόνο επειδή κάποιος γραμματικός αφιέρωσε μια αράδα στη συγκεκριμένη λέξη, και δεν το ξέρουμε όταν αμέλησε να το κάνει. Για να το κάνω ακόμη πιο ακραίο, εντάξει, ο Ηρωδιανός σώζεται σε κάμποσα χειρόγραφα, αλλά αν επρόκειτο για έναν γραμματικό κανόνα που μαρτυρείται μόνο στον Ησύχιο, για παράδειγμα (το έργο του οποίου σώζεται σε ένα μόνο αρχικό χειρόγραφο του 15ου αι.), θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να πρόκειται για μια τρολιά ενός αντιγραφέα με κέφια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση σημασία έχει τι βρήκαμε εμείς που περάσαμε από το πολυτονικό στο μονοτονικό. Αυτό φαίνεται, π.χ., στο Λεξικό της Πρωίας ή και στο Penguin-Hellenews. Εμείς λοιπόν είχαμε συνηθίσει να γράφουμε _ὡς_ με δασεία για το «όπως» (_ως συνήθως, ως είθισται_) / «σαν» (_ως εκπρόσωπος_), και _ὥς_ με δασεία και τόνο (βαρείες δεν βάζαμε, μόνο στα έντυπα) για το _έως_. Αυτά θυμάμαι εγώ. Όταν περάσαμε στο μονοτονικό, η πρώτη τους σκέψη ήταν προφανώς να διατηρήσουν τη διαφορά του τόνου. Έπειτα σκέφτηκαν ότι δεν έχει νόημα.


----------



## Earion (Sep 7, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ο λόγος που βάζουμε τον τόνο είναι να γλυτώσει ο αναγνώστης μας τη στιγμιαία σύγχυση, του κλάσματος του δευτερολέπτου.



Αυτός είναι ο υπέρτατος νόμος. Και αυτό ακριβώς το υποστιγμιαίο σταμάτημα με έκανε να προβληματιστώ στη φράση που έφερα σαν παράδειγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

Έχει πλάκα που θέλετε να αποφύγετε τον δισταγμό που ΔΕΝ θα αντιμετωπίσει ο πεπαιδευμένος αναγνώστης, εισάγοντας κάτι που θα αντιλαμβάνεται ΜΟΝΟΝ ο πεπαιδευμένος αναγνώστης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι αρχαίοι δεν έβαζαν κανένα τόνο.



Οι αρχαίοι της *κλασικής* αρχαιότητας δεν έβαζαν κανέναν τόνο. Αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβολόγοι, ας είμαστε μέχρι το κόκαλο. Εκτός κι αν οι ελαφρώς μεταγενέστεροι δεν θεωρούνται αρχαίοι, για εμάς. Τι είναι 20-22 αιώνες άλλωστε;


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έχει πλάκα που θέλετε να αποφύγετε τον δισταγμό που ΔΕΝ θα αντιμετωπίσει ο πεπαιδευμένος αναγνώστης, εισάγοντας κάτι που θα αντιλαμβάνεται ΜΟΝΟΝ ο πεπαιδευμένος αναγνώστης.



Όχι. Και ο πεπαιδευμένος θα διστάσει. Εγώ τουλάχιστον διστάζω πότε-πότε. Και σήμερα δίστασα (δεν θυμάμαι το παράδειγμα ακριβώς) σε ένα του τύπου "το μεγάλο Χ". Για κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου, αλλά δίστασα αν είναι αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να συζητήσουμε πόσο σημαντικός είναι ο δισταγμός του δευτερολέπτου και γιατί πρέπει να καταδυναστεύει τον τρόπο που γράφουμε. Είναι *απολύτως* δεδομένο ότι η γραφή *δεν* μπορεί να αναπαραστήσει τέλεια τον λόγο κι άρα *πάντα* θα υπάρχουν δισταγμοί. Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως, τα γραπτά λογοπαίγνια στηρίζονται σ' αυτήν την αδυναμία του γραπτού λόγου. Αλλά υπάρχουν και προφορικά λογοπαίγνια που στηρίζονται στην εγγενή αδυναμία της γλώσσας να είναι απόλυτα σαφής, παντού και πάντα. Λέξεις ομόηχες, λέξεις ομόγραφες, λέξεις κοντινές, τύποι που συμπίπτουν, γραμματικές αδυναμίες αλλά κυρίως συντακικές αδυναμίες είναι που οδηγούν σε στιγμιαίες παρεξηγήσεις που η μεγαλύτερη ζημιά που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να προκαλέσουν γέλιο.

Και συγγνώμη που θα γίνω χυδαίος άλλη μια φορά, αλλά πρώτον μού αρέσει και δεύτερον είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα που μπορώ να δώσω:

Τι σημαίνει άραγε η φράση "είναι μερικές φορές που τα πάντα γαμιούνται";


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]Τι σημαίνει άραγε η φράση "είναι μερικές φορές που τα πάντα γαμιούνται";



Ότι αν δεν καταφέρουν να τις αυξήσουν, ιδίως σε αιχμαλωσία, θα εξαφανιστούν τα πάντα.
Ε, με ξέρετε δα πώς απαντώ στα πάντα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2012)

Πάντως :) βρε Ελληγενή, επειδή αυτό με τα πάντα όλα και τα κοάλα τίποτε έχει επαναληφθεί ήδη 3-4 φορές εδώ μέσα (και εικονογραφημένο), βρες κάτι πιο φρέσκο, άμα λάχει να 'ούμ'... Εναλλακτικά, λεξιλόγησε λινκάροντας!


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα. Αυτό με τα πάντα και με το "είσαι σπίτι" το έχουμε ενδοοικογενειακό ανέκδοτο εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια. Πιθανόν δηλαδή να είμαστε και υπαίτιοι για την διάδοσή τους, αν και δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερα ευφυές που δεν μπορεί να έχει ειπωθεί ανεξάρτητα από πολλούς. Θα επανέλθω με περισσότερα σε λίγο.


----------

